# Where is NIMT>> SEAN??



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I check the forum daily, and haven't seen sean on here unless missed him somewhere, any body know if he is ok????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I check the forum daily, and haven't seen sean on here unless missed him somewhere, any body know if he is ok????


You mean NIMT?

I was going to post this in my Where are they thread.

Maybe the wolves got hungry?

Mrs NIMT missing too.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they busy with getting things ready for winter. I talk with them almost everyday


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah meant NIMT, ot seeing good today, but ya'll know what i meant, and thanks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

sawgunner said:


> they busy with getting things ready for winter. I talk with them almost everyday


And, winter in Sean's part of the world has already started!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I am sure running a Hobby store, the time spent heading towards Xmas is a huge time for them, they are probably having to sort out orders from suppliers now to be prepared for December.

Or they could be off a a Holiday Inn Select. 

Craig


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

He's busy rebuilding Mrs NIMT's new truck. Mechanicals are all done now working on interior. I'm sure he will be around when he's not so busy!!!

Pat


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

*NIMT mia*

Has anyone been in contact with Sean(NIMT) lately? Tried reaching him a couple of different ways and no response.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i talked to him yesterday


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good to know. He must have me on ignore:laugh:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

haha nah he's just really busy


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

He returned a PM from me last night, he's been pretty busy getting ready for Winter....

I had also noticed he hadn't been on here in a while.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trnfn69 said:


> Has anyone been in contact with Sean(NIMT) lately? Tried reaching him a couple of different ways and no response.



Do you read the forums?

Yesterday posting,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14267


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Two "where is NIMT" threads merged.

Hey Sean ... check back in when you have some time ... we all miss ya'!

TJ


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

CALL BACK YOUR SEARCH AND RESCUE CREWS!!!

I have found him... although I knew where he was the whole time. :laugh:

OK... Most of you were correct... this is that wonderful (insert sarcasm) time of year where the weather up here gets cold and snowy (none at the house thank goodness; but the mountains got some) and we almost always feel the need to be outdoors getting things buttoned up before it hits. So, to make a long story short... we have been outside playing lumberjack, mechanic, landscaper, and garbage men! 

We now return you to your regularly scheudled program.

THANKS!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice to hear that he is gainfully employed in getting ready for winter. Please remind him that I am hoping for a email re. huckleberry supplier.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So what's to get ready for? A little snow shoveling and it's spring before ya know it. Heck! Down here all we have to do is turn on the pool heater. The snowbirds get upset if the pool water is too cold. Poor babies. pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Pete,
Don't be rubbing it in.........here in mid-Michigan it's time to get the deck furniture stored/covered, the classic cars stored in the barn, the lawn mowed "one more time", the winter floor mats installed into the daily drivers, the door screens traded out for storm windows, and the generator ready for emergency duty.
That being said, last winter was one of the most mild EVER and we're all hoping for a repeat!
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

norgale said:


> So what's to get ready for? A little snow shoveling and it's spring before ya know it. Heck! Down here all we have to do is turn on the pool heater. The snowbirds get upset if the pool water is too cold. Poor babies. pete


Yeah...but you get to deal with critters that can eat you. I'll take some snow over gators anyday.

As for the snowbirds - we purposely send our elderly down there - makes the roads safer up here in the winter:laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

More important, Where is my sound traxx Decoder?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

raleets said:


> Hey Pete,
> Don't be rubbing it in.........here in mid-Michigan it's time to get the deck furniture stored/covered, the classic cars stored in the barn, the lawn mowed "one more time", the winter floor mats installed into the daily drivers, the door screens traded out for storm windows, and the generator ready for emergency duty.
> That being said, last winter was one of the most mild EVER and we're all hoping for a repeat!
> Bob


That sounds too hard... I went to the beach yesterday. Gotta love Australia!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I jumped in the pool yesterday!!!
Yup gotta love Australia!!!

Pat


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mrs. NIMT -- hope you have a cup of hot chocolate waiting at the ready for our friend!

Broox, Pat -- my older boy was born in New Zealand in Oct 2002. We headed back to the US shortly thereafter. He's now taking much delight in stumping his classmates (and his teachers) with the following mind-puzzler:

"I was born in the springtime, but have celebrated all of my birthdays in the fall. How can that be?"

They stare at him in confusion!

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Yeah...but you get to deal with critters that can eat you. I'll take some snow over gators anyday.
> 
> As for the snowbirds - we purposely send our elderly down there - makes the roads safer up here in the winter:laugh:


That's great. Actually we would starve to death down here if it wasn't for the snowbirds. However the driving does become a bit busy. Also we have an agreement with the alligators;If we don't bother them they don't bother us. The Boa Constrictors are another story. It's every man for himself with those things. Pete


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I check the forum daily, and haven't seen sean on here unless missed him somewhere, any body know if he is ok????


Ya he's OK, he's just bummed 'cause I don't post here much anymore.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Mrs.NIMT said:


> CALL BACK YOUR SEARCH AND RESCUE CREWS!!!
> 
> I have found him... although I knew where he was the whole time. :laugh:


Hey Mrs. NIMT, 

Could you please ask Sean if he can finish up the railbike by this winter. It's been 10 months and I figure you might have more pull with him than I do. 

Greg


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> -- my older boy was born in New Zealand
> 
> TJ


Sorry to hear that TJ, I had no idea. You have my condolances :sly:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Spoken like a true Aussie! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------

